#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Marokkaanse vrouw zoekt Nederlandse man

## marwita23p

Ik ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 29 jaar en ben op zoek naar een Nederlandse leuke man, ben je genteresseerd laat een berichtje achter

----------


## bladerunner

> Ik ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 29 jaar en ben op zoek naar een Nederlandse leuke man, ben je genteresseerd laat een berichtje achter


a tekemeth sheted zbel safie

----------


## LeukeMann

Heeey dame hoe is het hier ben ik dan zou graag met in je contact willen komen zou je me een pm willen sturen hoor graag van je

----------


## fatiha1993

Hmmm een nederlander? Hahaha genoeg mgarba hij gaat je gwn neuken en weggooien wijfie.of willen die marokkanen je niet hahaha

----------


## Mika'il

> Hmmm een nederlander? Hahaha genoeg mgarba hij gaat je gwn neuken en weggooien wijfie.of willen die marokkanen je niet hahaha



Waarom zeg je zoiets, laten we aub netjes blijven en bied je excusses aan hun twee. Zoek vergeving alleen omdat je zo denkt.

----------


## oemo romaysa

alsof Marokkaanse mannen geen misbruik maken van vrouwen, die zijn er juist kei goed in, hollandse mannen weten wat liefde is, bij een marokkaanse man is dat ver te zoeken

----------


## mo79ut

salam ana 32 ben hollandse moslim vrijgezel geen kinderen

----------


## eerlijkeman

Waarom geen marokkaan

----------


## goodfellaa

Mijn naam is Soufian, ik ben een serieus persoon en het lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kennen. Om lust en liefde te creren.

----------


## biekramrakesh

whaha waarom denken vrouwen dat ik haar zal neuken en weggooien. Oja dat denken de mannen want in de islam gooien zij geen vrouwen weg. Daar zijn de meeste vrouwen een slaafje! geloof mij maar dame als je dit leest geef je groot gelijk i wish you all the best blijf geloven en je komt de man die je zoekt wel tegen.

Fijne zondag

----------


## pizatie

nederlandse mannen zijn saai .


en ik wil je niet. want je hebt al vriendjes gehad .

----------


## 2hot2handle

Ik ben een serieuze nederlandse man en sta open voor kennismaking,
voor contact graag een pm.

----------


## pizatie

> Plus ze is gescheiden en heeft 2 kinderen.
> Ik wil niet weten bij wie, Marokkaan neger turk of een hollander..
> 
> En ze is al 6 jaar een man aan het zoeken.
> Ligt het nou aan de mannen of aan haar???
> Jezus man en dan nog op een forum,hahahahaha


dan wil ik haar helemaal niet. wat heb je aan iemand die met een zoveel mannen heeeft gehad. of je moet een eerloze gestoord man zijn .


ik wil niets met dit soort tuig te maken hebben . weg er mee . ook niet naar marokko gaan op vakantie. blondeer je haar en gooi je marokkaanse paspoort weg . :potver:  :plet:

----------


## abdel911

nog zes jaar er bij
 :plet:

----------


## fir

salam , kan je wat meer over je zelf vertellen, gr

----------


## elive39

Beste dame,
Ik wens je veel geluk toe. Er wordt hier weinig tot geen respect getoond en dat zegt al genoeg over degene. Jullie moeten je schamen om zo over een ander te beoordelen die je niet eens kent.

----------


## Majstro_M

> Beste dame,
> Ik wens je veel geluk toe. Er wordt hier weinig tot geen respect getoond en dat zegt al genoeg over degene. Jullie moeten je schamen om zo over een ander te beoordelen die je niet eens kent.


Dit is TS

----------


## elive39

wat is TS

----------


## marwita23p

Omg de Marokkanen hebben zo snel hun oordelen klaar staan, hou het aub voor je, ik heb je niet gevraagd om me te oordelen laat dat maar over aan ALLAH ( SWT) want alleen hij weet hoe ik ben hmdl, en ja dit is een Marokkaanse site met ook Nederlandse leden niet alleen Marokkanen dat je dat niet hebt gemerkt, 

En waarom ik een Nederlandse man zoek is omdat die nog weten hoe ze een vrouw moeten behandelen niet als de meeste Marokkaanse mannen van tegenwoordig daar heb ik geen woorden voor.
Het is aan jou als jij je hierop aangesproken voelt, 

Geen Marokkaan meer voor mij!!!!!!
En zo denken honderden Marokkaanse vrouwen over

----------


## aker3ie28

juist.. wat een topic.
Ik zeg opgeruimd staat netjes.

----------


## Ariba

Nederlandse mannen lopen als hondjes achter hun vrouw aan. Marokkaanse mannen zijn daar niet van gediend en terecht. I get it.

----------


## Lieveman2016

hi
o
i
oi


wil je i even terugmailen zo?

grtjs en kus

----------


## _Desiderium_

> Omg de Marokkanen hebben zo snel hun oordelen klaar staan, hou het aub voor je, ik heb je niet gevraagd om me te oordelen laat dat maar over aan ALLAH ( SWT) want alleen hij weet hoe ik ben hmdl, en ja dit is een Marokkaanse site met ook Nederlandse leden niet alleen Marokkanen dat je dat niet hebt gemerkt, 
> 
> En waarom ik een Nederlandse man zoek is omdat die nog weten hoe ze een vrouw moeten behandelen niet als de meeste Marokkaanse mannen van tegenwoordig daar heb ik geen woorden voor.
> Het is aan jou als jij je hierop aangesproken voelt, 
> 
> Geen Marokkaan meer voor mij!!!!!!
> En zo denken honderden Marokkaanse vrouwen over


Ja en die andere tienduizenden denken er anders over.

Maar hey.. OMG en dan ALLAH SWT? OH MY GOD EN ALLAH SWT...
Jij weet ook niet wat je lelijke hoofddoekkie.
Had je je benen maar bij die Marokkanen bij elkaar moeten houden.

----------


## _Desiderium_

Over @Marwita gingen mijn topics over scheiden snollen die hun vrijheid hebben gewonnen en dan alles doen wat god verboden heeft.

Een gescheiden snol met kinderen die door n Marokkaan in de zeik is genomen hahahahaha.

----------


## MrMo31

bedoel je nederlandse marokaan of nederlander

----------


## mo79ut

Ik zelf Ben Hollander maar 7 maande Ben ik bekeerd tot de Islam zoek nu de juiste moslima vrouw/Dame ..

----------


## danieluitleiden

Hallo het lijkt me leuk om met jou in contact te komen voor een serieuze relatie. Ik ben 38jr en vrijgezel, de rest vertel ik je graag zelf. Hopelijk hoor ik binnenkort wat van je. Groetjes Daniel

----------


## Rene5

Lijkt mij leuk om je beter te leren kennen... Gr. Rene

----------


## habib19755

Hoi hier ben ik dan van Turkse afkomst wachtende👍🏻

----------


## Mounier elalaoui

Dag Zina,

Hierbij een bekeerlingvandaar van 38 jaar Ben benieuwd naar je prinses.

Liefs,

Your prince

----------


## marcel1978

Hoi hoi ik ben wel geinteresseerd in jou mij mail adtes [email protected]

----------


## boy070

06 48558758

----------


## amir34

heey het lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kennen.
ik ben een nederlandse man uit utrecht ben 37 en werk fulltime
hoop je te horen .laat je nummer achter en ik neem contact met je op.

liefs mij

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Ik ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 29 jaar en ben op zoek naar een Nederlandse leuke man, ben je genteresseerd laat een berichtje achter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door pizatie
> 
> ...


"Ik wil je niet". Haha, jij hebt vermoedelijk ook al vriendjes gehad. Hoe kom je anders tot jouw stelling dat Nederlandse mannen saai zijn? Iemand die een maagd wil, moet dat zelf ook zijn. Dat is wel zo consequent.

----------


## DieLeuke

Verkoop je familie gelijk dan je marokkaanse familie en vader. Zijn toch zo slecht? Onrein

----------


## amir34

salam

lijkt me leuk om met je in contact te komen stuur me een prive berichtje met je nummer of email.

ik hoor van je liefs amir.

----------


## BigAnti

Hey dushi je kan beter een Anti nemen dan een hollander je weet Zelluf waarom toch dushi 💋

----------


## fir

Salam ik heb wel interessen gr Fir

----------


## bravedave

Deze dame is inmiddels getrouwd met Hans en nu 31 , let op de datum eerste bericht ;-)

----------


## mohammed biegel

Hoi ik ben een nederlandse man die moslim is geworden en zoekt een moslima

----------


## pablomonaco

> Ik ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 29 jaar en ben op zoek naar een Nederlandse leuke man, ben je genteresseerd laat een berichtje achter


hoi ik ben een nette nederlandse man 48 jaar en heb interesse
ben ook single

----------


## nabil1982

Begrijp haar wel ze is zo afgeneukt door Marokkanen dat ze al weet dat geen Marokkaan haar nog wilt die kut van haar past een hele voet van ons in dus ja met een velletje voel je dat allemaal niet is gewoon een straat slet joh met er zoek Nederlander ga je kut geven op de wallen in Amsterdam joh szbel legra tfoeeee

----------


## nabil1982

Fuck die Kaaskoppen met hun velletje tfoee vuile gare wijf maar ja als je eenmaal zwaar kilometers heb gedaan met die vergaarde kut van je ja dan begrijp ik et zijn alleen de Kaaskoppen die je nog zullen willen

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Is half nederlands/marokkaans ook ok?
Ik 33 jarige jongeman zoekt een eerlijke,trouwe vrouw die dus niet kijkt naar afkomst net als jou hmd lah.
Laat een berichtje achter bij interesse.
Wie weet insha allah.

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Heb je niks te doen racistische nepmoslim👈

----------


## Brahim1308

Hoi,ik ben brahim en ben half marrokaanse,gr

----------


## Mrpalm

Ik heb interesse neem contact op

----------


## Daniel071

Hallo, het lijkt me leuk met jou in contact te komen en elkaar te leren kennen. Ik ben een Nederlandse man van 42 met een voorkeur voor Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ik zoek een vaste relatie. Groetjes Daniel

----------


## Amr A

Up.........

----------

